

Can Nintendo Wii Tackle Child Obesity? - dhimes
http://www.physorg.com/news145204190.html

======
dhimes
There's hope for Linus! (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=355659>)

------
alecco
Not many calories burned, no fat loss. Simple.

